# Wording



## I.C.M. (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi all need a few tips, on how to write a good estimate. wording etc


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I.C.M. said:


> Hi all need a few tips, on how to rite a good estimate. wording etc


Please tell me you are joking?

What do you need to know?


----------



## I.C.M. (Oct 19, 2007)

Cole said:


> Please tell me you are joking?
> 
> What do you need to know?


 no i aint joking' ok lets say' I want to strip out a kitchen, to the bear block. & start over. how would you word the estimate. am ****e at typing estimates.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Basic rules;

Be clear, concise, & brief .

Spell out payment terms

Describe what YOU will be responsible for.

Describe what HO will be responsible for - without scaring them off.

And, take this as constructive criticism, learn how to spell. You wrote "rite" instead of "write" and "bear" when you meant "bare". No spell checker can check for intent. 
Use proper English. 
"Aint" ain't no word to be usin' in no estimate. (and neither is that sentence)

Plus lots more tips too numerous for my feeble mind at the moment. BUT, good organization of labor, supplies (if you charge separately) and costs is important so HO knows what you are proposing.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Well...since you're not a champion speller, I would suggest using a computer with the spell-check function. This will make whatever you give the customer more professional looking.

My customers don't see my estimates. They see proposals and invoices. My estimate is for my own use so I know what number to put on my proposal. My proposal would consist of a detailed scope of work (which is the part you're asking about) and then at the end, one price for all of the work outlined in the proposal.

A kitchen remodel proposal would look something like:

COMPANY NAME AND LOGO:

Proposes top furnish all labor and materials to complete the following work:

Remove and dispose of all cabinets, appliances,fixtures drywall, and flooring.
Add three new circuits for recessed and pendant lighting and additional countertop receps.
Install (8) 5" recessed lights and (3) pendant lights per drawing.
Relocate sink plumbing to new location in island.
Re-insulate walls and ceiling, hang, tape and texture new drywall with light knockdown finish.
Install new cabinetry as chosen by customer per attached drawings.
Replace existing window with new vinyl horizontal slider.
Install new granite countertops in "giallo veneziano" color as chosen by customer. (Includes cut outs for cooktop and undermount sink.)
Tile backsplash with 4" tumbled stone on diagonal pattern. 
Tile floor in 18" x 18" tumbled travertine on diagonal pattern. 
Grout all tile with "Bone" colored grout.
Paint kitchen as follows: Ceiling=swiss coffee. South wall= spiced berry. All other walls=friar tuck. Trim=swiss coffee.
Remove and dispose of all construction debris and leave site in broom-clean condition.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Scope of the work: Be specific

Terms & Conditions: How it is all going to go down, and who is responsible for what. Who and when of the proposal.

Special Clauses: Those special things that can make or break you. Make sure they make you here.

The Payment: How your collecting payment.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Start and finish dates based on scope of work as well, if start date is not dictated during the proposal give a nummber of working days to complete the work and add a few days as a safety cushion for yourself


----------



## GSE (Aug 24, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> Start and finish dates based on scope of work as well, if start date is not dictated during the proposal give a nummber of working days to complete the work and add a few days as a safety cushion for yourself


I often wonder, how some of the posters on here, intend to make it in the business world, with the spelling errors, and basic lack of estimating knowhow. They may be hard workers and they may also do nice work, but in the busines end you need to know your cost of doing business, and present your estimates error free. to build a business of any worth.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Check out the File Swap forum for examples of paperwork.


----------



## I.C.M. (Oct 19, 2007)

GSE said:


> I often wonder, how some of the posters on here, intend to make it in the business world, with the spelling errors, and basic lack of estimating knowhow. They may be hard workers and they may also do nice work, but in the busines end you need to know your cost of doing business, and present your estimates error free. to build a business of any worth.


See you missed s out in business.. hip


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

What?

I am confused?


----------



## I.C.M. (Oct 19, 2007)

Cole said:


> What?
> 
> I am confused?


about what..


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Actually he removed one "s" from one case of the word business. Two "s" 's is correct, one is wrong.


----------



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

GSE said:


> I often wonder*,* how some of the posters on here*,* intend to make it in the business world*,* with the spelling errors, and basic lack of estimating knowhow. They may be hard workers and they may also do nice work, but in the *busines* end you need to know your cost of doing business, and present your estimates error free. to build a business of any worth.


Now I'm not picking on you, just pointing some things out....You misspelled business, and you placed a few commas that weren't needed... The first 3 commas in your first sentence don't belong...I realize that this is just a forum post, and you probably scrutinize your estimates much like I do, but, the same thing goes for the OP.....

To the OP....

Like was said, be very specific in your estimates...

If you have clean up after a job, for instance, either you include it in your estimate, or you include it in your estimate....What I mean, if you aren't intending on removing the refuse, then make sure that you say "DOES NOT INCLUDE REFUSE REMOVAL". 

Don't use terminology like "If you choose us" or "We promise"...stick to the facts. 

If you are including materials in the estimate, then you should state that on your estimate. 

Think about other things, like facilities....Everybody has to take a piss...Either you provide a pisser, or the HO does....I would add that into your price though and provide it myself. 

You should also think about other potential problems, like construction traffic and parking....

Also, there are always changes, you should include provisions in your contract that state that any changes to the contract will require a signed change order...That way, if the customer says they want pink fur carpeting instead of shag midway through the job, you will be required to put it in writing and get their approval in writing as well.

Price is obvious, but payment schedules are sometimes missed by many....I always include a payment schedule in my proposals that are determined by my progress...I always add in 2 payments to my schedule that are not determined by my progress, that way if I run into any trouble, I have a bit of back up money to fall back on. I call them "anytime payments", and I always go with 10% of overall costs...

Another thing that I do, although I don't think it's necessary is, in my proposals, I always state whom to make payments to, and what form of payments I accept.....

There is so much more, but that's all that I can think of right now. Good luck to you.


----------

